# There is a market out there. Shed skins for sale.



## Ferret1959 (Jul 16, 2008)

Shed snake skins for sale on Ebay are getting bids.:gasp:

I would have put this in the classified section but still on a ban. 

shed snakeskin ! curio cabinet, scrapbooking etc on eBay (end time 26-Oct-09 14:14:29 GMT)


----------



## Jczreptiles (Sep 1, 2009)

I used to sell my carpet pythons skin on there, I used to get 3-£4 each for them:lol2:


----------



## Ferret1959 (Jul 16, 2008)

I wonder what people do with them?

Do they think they are getting tanned hides?


----------



## oakelm (Jan 14, 2009)

Im always getting random requests for them off friends, they use them for school project for the eeewww factor and a crafty friend of mine uses them to make frosted picture frames, very hard to explain but looks good and for scrapbooking.

Just think of all the money I have thrown away of the years :lol2:


----------



## aliconda (Sep 6, 2009)

i'm shocked, but rather impressed....now hoping to god that my royal sheds cleanly in the next few days...she has a habit of rolling them up :bash:


----------



## skink-king (Sep 2, 2009)

i have a few shed skink i could sell i normmaly keep my corn snakes because she was my first snake:flrt:


----------



## cornmorphs (Jan 28, 2005)

i saved about 200 once from a few weeks sheds, i was gonna take the pee and put them on ebay after i saw others doing it.. just to see if they actually sold


----------

